# Photoshop CS with D50 RAW?



## selmerdave (Mar 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there is any available plugin that will allow CS to read RAW files from a Nikon D50 or do I need to re-shoot?

Dave


----------



## Dwig (Mar 8, 2010)

You should confirm that you have the latest Camera RAW (ACR) plugin that is compatible with PS/CS. The last PS/CS compatible version of ACR is v2.4.

If your PS/CS still can't read the D50's NEF files with ACR v2.4 you still have the option of downloading Adobe's "DNG Converter". Download the very newest (currently v5.6). The DNG Converter will convert the Nikon camera specific NEF RAW files into Adobe's "universal" RAW flavor, DNG. Your PS/CS will be able to process the DNGs without any problem provided its ACR plugin is v2.2 though v2.4. The ACR plugin that initially installs with PS/CS is too old to support DNG.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2010)

You can also use the Nikon software that comes with the camera, to convert the RAW files to TIFF/JPEG etc. and then further edit them in PS CS.


----------



## selmerdave (Mar 8, 2010)

Dwig said:


> You should confirm that you have the latest Camera RAW (ACR) plugin that is compatible with PS/CS. The last PS/CS compatible version of ACR is v2.4.
> 
> If your PS/CS still can't read the D50's NEF files with ACR v2.4 you still have the option of downloading Adobe's "DNG Converter". Download the very newest (currently v5.6). The DNG Converter will convert the Nikon camera specific NEF RAW files into Adobe's "universal" RAW flavor, DNG. Your PS/CS will be able to process the DNGs without any problem provided its ACR plugin is v2.2 though v2.4. The ACR plugin that initially installs with PS/CS is too old to support DNG.



Thank you! That did the trick.  It was a borrowed camera so I didn't have any camera software.  Thanks again.

Dave


----------



## maxcreigs (Mar 9, 2010)

Photoshop CS does not support D50 RAW files So, the solution is either Buy the upgrade to CS3 or Download Adobe's DNG converter which will convert the RAW files to DNG which CS, CS2, and CS3 will read.


----------

